# Need help with applicances



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We are renting an unfurnished apartment in Barcelona and need to buy our own dishwasher, refrigerator, and washing machine. 

1. Where - Where you do normally go buy one? Is there a store that is part of a chain that sells all of these? We are in Barcelona so if you know a particular store, that would be very helpful.

2. Ikea - It carries some limited options. Has anyone bought one from Ikea and been happy with the purchase?

3. Second-hand - I came across this site that sells second hand appliances: MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Lavadoras en Barcelona. Venta de lavadoras de segunda mano en Barcelona. lavadoras de ocasión a los mejores precios.. Has anyone used it? For? Against?

4. On-line: We bought appliances on line (from the websites of reputable stores or even on Amazon). Is it a good way to do so in Spain?

5. Installation - Once you bought the unit, does it normally come with installation from the store (additional fee of course) or do we need to find someone to install it?

Sorry, this whole process may sound too simple to many of you but we moved from the States and things are very different here. Any pointers are appreciated.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We brought our dishwasher from Media Markt and they have a large range of them and all other white goods to choose from too. They did home delivery and installation as well for I think a small fee, can't remember how much but if you are to get a few appliances it wouldn't seem a great deal more.

I have never brought an appliance from IKEA before but have always been happy with their furniture, again they normally have a home delivery service too. I can't say how it works in Barcelona but I remember them having a choice between getting a truck to deliver it a few days later or a kind of taxi service for same day delivery.
Not sure about installation.

Milanuncios or segundamano I can't speak for. Caveat Emptor would be phrase of the day though.

Amazon is normally a solid option too with the only real worry for me in Spain is which company is the delivery company. We have brought TVs from France via amazon and not had any issue. 
I would scour amazon UK, ES, DE, and FR to find the best prices as even with delivery you can save a bit of money ordering from Germany sometimes.
Installation unless it was stated on the site is probably up to you though.

To be honest I would try Media Markt, it's probably a good local option and they will deliver and install.
There are likely better local options but I don't think you can go to far wrong with a big chain like that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Media Markt, Worten or even Carrefour, they have a good range.

Ikea is great for furnishings but they don't really do "white goods".

But as well as the big chains it's worth checking independent "Electrodomesticos". The one in our village has comparable prices and will deliver and fit the next day for free as well as take the old one away.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Media Markt, Worten or even Carrefour, they have a good range.
> 
> Ikea is great for furnishings but they don't really do "white goods".
> 
> But as well as the big chains it's worth checking independent "Electrodomesticos". The one in our village has comparable prices and will deliver and fit the next day for free as well as take the old one away.


We always buy appliances from local independent shops as they give excellent customer service (I have heard some horror stories about Worten in particular being very difficult to deal with when it comes to faulty items), and they are more used to bringing deliveries to our rather inaccessible house (involves wheeling heavy items quite some distance from the nearest place a van can be parked). We bought our tumble dryer at 11.00 am one morning and the man in the shop said "would you like it delivered this morning or this afternoon?".


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

we've used Media Markt and Worten, but our landlady loves El Corte Ingles for her white goods! They delivered and installed a new air con unit and a washing machine hassle free. Can be a bit expensive I think but since I wasn't paying......:wink:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Leroy Merlin is a giant store, with very good prices, throughout Spain


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

So we took the advice on here and headed out to Media Markt first. At first, I was confused as why one would find appliances in a place that sells "media" (assuming printing stuff). As it turns out, it is similar to Best Buy stores in the US. They carried a good selection of large and small appliances, electronic stuff and of course "media".

We then headed out to Carrefour (the one near Barcelona airport if anyone wants to know. It has an "Outlet" section for cheap stuff). It also carries a very good selection. Some items are cheaper at Carrefour and some at Media Markt.

We also checked out a couple of second hand stores but could not find anything there that we liked. They do carry a 6-month warranty on their stuff. 

At the end we purchased 3 units from Carrefour because they had a nice fridge with some scratches that was on sale for 200 euros less, and they had a special for free delivery and installation. Media Markt charges 29 euros for delivery (per item, I think; not sure about installation). All items ordered from Carrefour arrived in 48 hours, at the same time. For an LG washing machine, we found a better deal at an independent store and ordered online.

All in all, it was a good experience at Carrefour. Armed with google translate, we were able to asked a few questions and maneuver through the process. 

For those who are shopping for appliances, shop around though as we find items a bit more expensive at Carrefour but depending on which item you want, you may find a specific deal.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

This I see is a bit late for Kim, but maybe of use for others

Whilst it s useful if you have a problem to have bought locally. the price difference can be significant too.

I wanted a TV recently. I saw one in my local store where I have bought from before and been content, however, they had no info. When I checked out the info/spec on line I saw the same TV a lot cheaper (maybe 20% less than the local store sale price). So I bought it there with a SEPA transfer (free) and it arrived the next day. Been working great.

I have bought a toaster, bathroom scales. microwave, electric toothpick, etc on-line from http://www.redcoon.es, amazon.es, etc. and will always check out on line before I buy anything reasonably expensive, before my local shop, even Worten whom I have had very good service from both with a returned item I did not want and with a PC which had a defect. But one can be lucky whilst another unlucky. Of course being friendly works better than been annoyed so I bite my tongue and smile.

Good luck


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Leroy Merlin is a giant store, with very good prices, throughout Spain


They are indeed totally wonderful, and have just installed a beautiful new bathroom for me. But they don't sell washing machines etc. They are more an equivalent of HomeBase.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Media Markt, Worten or even Carrefour, they have a good range.
> 
> Ikea is great for furnishings but they don't really do "white goods".
> 
> But as well as the big chains it's worth checking independent "Electrodomesticos". The one in our village has comparable prices and will deliver and fit the next day for free as well as take the old one away.


Que? I am going to sound like an advert for Ikea. Much as i do not enjoy the shopping experience, they do sell a good range of white goods. Not only that the quality is good with long guarantees. You may not have a choice of thirty different manufacturers and 60 models each but how many different washes do you need . They do a fitting service if required.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

olivefarmer said:


> Que? I am going to sound like an advert for Ikea. Much as i do not enjoy the shopping experience, they do sell a good range of white goods. Not only that the quality is good with long guarantees. You may not have a choice of thirty different manufacturers and 60 models each but how many different washes do you need . They do a fitting service if required.


Oh! Sorry, I didn't know that. I have never seen them in our branch (Jerez de la Frontera) and heaven knows I've been round it enough times!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Every single item we bought from IKEA in Prague fell apart or stopped functioning quite soon after purchase. But then everything we bought there was of poor quality.
So we were a bit dubious about buying in Spain but the few things we've bought have been great value for money. Maybe IKEA build to different specs for Eastern and Central Europe?
We bought two big butcher block type drawer cupboards for our kitchen. It took us seven hours, much swearing and a near-divorce before we had assembled the first one. Never mind, we said, the next one will take less time. 
It did. Six and three-quarter hours.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Every single item we bought from IKEA in Prague fell apart or stopped functioning quite soon after purchase. But then everything we bought there was of poor quality.
> So we were a bit dubious about buying in Spain but the few things we've bought have been great value for money. Maybe IKEA build to different specs for Eastern and Central Europe?
> We bought two big butcher block type drawer cupboards for our kitchen. It took us seven hours, much swearing and a near-divorce before we had assembled the first one. Never mind, we said, the next one will take less time.
> It did. Six and three-quarter hours.


I find it much quicker and less painful to do the self-assembly jobs myself, and just call on the OH for assistance when more than two hands are needed!

Believe me, IKEA kits are a dream compared to MFI (or MI5 as my mum used to call them).


----------

